

Donald Trump launches FundAnything, a Kickstarter clone - dutchbrit
http://fundanything.com

======
dutchbrit
More info: [http://allthingsd.com/20130508/donald-trump-launches-
fundany...](http://allthingsd.com/20130508/donald-trump-launches-fundanything-
a-kickstarter-clone-meant-to-bring-crowdfunding-to-the-masses/)

